# 2015 Traditional Archery Shoots and Gatherings



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2014)

Dates and events are subject to change. Some of these are tentative. Mistakes and changes are subject to correction without notice so check the calendar for changes before making final plans. This should give y'all something to start with.

2015 Traditional Archery Shoots and Gatherings
NOTE: This calendar is for inclusion of all Traditional only events. Mixed events (Traditional and Compound) will not be posted here.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August

Sunday, 8/2
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Club Championship Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Gene Bramblett 

Saturday 8/8
The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia Banquet
Garden Patch Restaurant, Barnesville, Ga
Business Meeting 3:30 to 4:30
Socialize, Eat, Guest Speaker, Fund Raising until 8

Saturday, 8/8
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 8/16
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 8/16
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
September

Friday, 9/25 - Sunday , 9/28
TBG Northern Zone Hunt
Cooper's Creek WMA
Suches, GA


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Past Events

January

Thursday, 1/1
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Sunday, 1/4
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts - Todd and Michelle Cook

Saturday, 1/10
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Saturday, 1/10 - Sunday, 1/11
TBG Southern Zone Hunt
Chickasawhatchee WMA

Sunday, 1/18
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
Dexter, GA

Sunday, 1/18
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February

Sunday, 2/1
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Jeff Hampton and Tomi Varnell

Saturday, 2/14
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Road
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 2/15
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
Dexter, GA

Sunday, 2/15
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Saturday, 2/21
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
Central Zone Shoot
Culloden, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Friday-Sunday, 2/27, 28, and 3/1
2015 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March

Sunday, 3/1
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – Bill Duvall and Dennis Rice

Saturday, 3/7
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Saturday, 3/14 and Sunday, 3/15
TBG Annual Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot
The Rock Ranch,
The Rock, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 3/15
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 3/15
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April

Saturday, 4/11
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 4/12
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Dave Bureau and Richard Belcher

Sunday, 4/19
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA

Sunday, 4/19
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May

Friday-Sunday, 5/1-3
18th Annual Tennessee Classic
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
1079 Ashley Road
Chapmansboro, TN 37035

Sunday, 5/3
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – Roger Boykin and Charlie Mitchell

Saturday, 5/9
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Saturday, 5/16
TBG Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 5/17
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 5/17
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June

Sunday, 6/7
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Annual Founder's Memorial Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Crispin Henry and David Pumphery

Friday-Sunday, 6/5-7
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

Saturday, 6/13
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 6/14
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 6/21
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

July

Saturday, 7/11
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 7/12
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Donnie Kinard

Friday, 7/17 - Sunday, 7/19
7th Annual IBO Traditional World Tournament
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
1079 Ashley Road
Chapmansboro, TN 37035

Sunday, 7/19
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 7/19
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2014)

*NGTA information and directions*

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. First time visitors to our club shoot for free. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

We have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Gene, this will be very helpful to everyone!


----------



## T Harris (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Dutchman

Terry Harris


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Gene


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2014)

Directions to YOF and Sore LosersSshoots
(From the YOF and Sore Losers web site)

On interstate 40 in the crossville area take exit 320 which is genesis road.   Go north 8 miles to the catoosa wildlife management area look for the checking station on the left, it is just beside the road.  We will be shooting at the checking station location.

For those who do not know, YOF is but an abbreviation for one of the premier traditional shooting clubs in the country. It is widely known among traditional shooters and is famous, far and wide for having some of the greatest members in the land. However, it's name cannot be mentioned here except by the letters as this forum's profanity censor is sensitive in the extreme. If you wish to be informed as to what the true name for this wonderful club is, PM me.

Or just click this link:  http://traditionalarchers.webs.com/


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 15, 2014)

Good job Gene.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Gene......just filled out my 2015 calendar.....


----------



## SpikeDDS (Dec 25, 2014)

*Planning to attend*

Well, just got my daughter Caroline a new Samick Polaris 20lb recurve. Still have to get myself a Sage, but we both plan to start coming to the Gainesville shoots.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

We will be joining on our next visit.

Are we supposed to bring a dish? I seem to remember that.

David R. Boag, DDS


----------



## dutchman (Dec 26, 2014)

No need to bring a dish. The shoot host(s) will prepare lunch onsite. Donation for lunch is $5 per person.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 6, 2015)

Gene in Feb the SGTP shoot is the 14th, the Brain Tanning class is being held then on 14th and 15th at SGTP for those that have signed up for it. The TBG Central Zone shoot in Culloden is the 21st I believe. Please check this, but I do know the SGTP is correct. thanks.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2015)

Fixed/updated.


----------

